# mouse (NOT) working in CLI mode (after shutting down X) NEW!

## kraylus

i admit, i've been spoiled by other distros and they've setup the mouse to work for me autmatically on the console (aka NOT in X).

how do i do so for gentoo?

im guessing i have to emerge gpm first, but what then?

thanks all  :Smile: 

ryan

----------

## delta407

To install gpm, start it, and tell it to start automatically on boot, try:

```

emerge gpm

/etc/init.d/gpm start

rc-update add gpm default

```

----------

## kraylus

right on!

thanks. worked like a charm. one thing though for future reference of anyone else needing to know... it'll ask you to setup MOUSE and MOUSEDEV in /etc/conf.d/gpm

MOUSE is the type of mouse you have (in my case it was IMPS/2 - PS/2 intellimouse [actually a logitech mouseman but whatever]) and MOUSEDEV is the location of your mouse (in my case /dev/psaux - since it's a ps/2 mouse). i would assume that people using a serial mouse would have to say something like ttyS0 or ttyS1.

ryan

----------

## kraylus

ok, this isnt cool....

everything worked great until i got X up and running. well not exactly. after X compiled a did a few tests to make sure my monitor and vid card settings were all correct as per the tutorial.

but when i close down X... gpm doesnt work properly. the mouse cursor is in the top right corner of the screen and doesn't move from there. if i move the mouse it flashes and sometimes it performs funky commands in the CLI.

what the heck's going on??

using Xfree 4.2.0 and gpm 1.2.0

ryan

----------

## kraylus

if i try to kill gpm:

```
kill -9 2007 (gpm's PID)
```

and try to rerun it i get:

```
oops(): [/var/tmp/portage/gpm-1.20.0-r3/work/gpm-1.20.0/src/gpn.c(195)]:

gpm is already running as pid 2007
```

i do a ps aux and it's nowhere to be found  :Sad: 

what do i do??

ryan

----------

